# S-Card vs. M-Card? What for Comcast?



## legaleye3000 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm a comcast customer and HD newbie... 

I saw there are single cablecards and multi cablecards..

What's the difference? I'm trying to decide between a Series 3 and HD Tivo box..? 

What do I need to ask Comcast for?

I don't do a LOT of recording so hard drive space isn't much of a factor to me...


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Tivo HD supports just one M-card for both tuners (or 2 S cards if you like). Series 3 will support either card, but you will need two M-cards as it only supports it in single stream mode.


----------



## legaleye3000 (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the difference between single and multi-stream? Also, on the Tivo HD, are you saying I just need one M card and it will record 2 channels without the second M card? 

Comcast says first card is free, and then they charge for second card. So if that's true, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Yes, M Cards will let you record/watch two channels at once. An S card can only tune one channel. The TiVo HD can record two channels with one M Card or two S Cards. The Series 3 currently needs two cards to record two channels no matter what the type.

Edit - Hmmm that is not as clear as it sounded it my head while I was typing it. Hopefully it is clear enough.


----------



## legaleye3000 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sounds clear... So I'm thinking I should go w/ a Tivo HD because I don't need the extra space and I would only have to get one M card from my cable company instead of 2. I heard the Series 3 box though will be able to only use one M card in the near future...? 

Any downside to going w/ the Tivo HD box if hard drive size doesn't matter?


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

legaleye3000 said:


> Sounds clear... So I'm thinking I should go w/ a Tivo HD because I don't need the extra space and I would only have to get one M card from my cable company instead of 2. I heard the Series 3 box though will be able to only use one M card in the near future...?
> 
> Any downside to going w/ the Tivo HD box if hard drive size doesn't matter?


If hard drive space is no issue, there's not much downside. It's significantly cheaper.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

legaleye3000 said:


> Sounds clear... So I'm thinking I should go w/ a Tivo HD because I don't need the extra space and I would only have to get one M card from my cable company instead of 2. I heard the Series 3 box though will be able to only use one M card in the near future...?
> 
> Any downside to going w/ the Tivo HD box if hard drive size doesn't matter?


Good luck finding someone who knows the difference between M-Cards and S-Cards on the phone with Comcast (or any cable company). I was told by Charter they only had S-Cards when I ordered mine and the first tech showed up with an M-Card. I thought great, I only have one card to worry about. Well the M-Card did not work and the next Tech only showed up with one S-Card.

Moral of the story: Make sure they understand it can either work with one M-Card or two S-Cards. If you do not make it clear they might show up with only one S-card and will have to come back. Even being clear with them doesnt mean they'll get it right the first time. Good Luck!


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

legaleye3000 said:


> Any downside to going w/ the Tivo HD box if hard drive size doesn't matter?


The only other advantage really is that the S3 is THX certified and the THD is not. You can always upgrade the internal drive or add an eSATA drive to your THD if you wish to have more space.


----------



## qz3fwd (Jul 6, 2007)

And the S3 looks like a diamond, while the HD looks like a turd.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

legaleye3000 said:


> Any downside to going w/ the Tivo HD box if hard drive size doesn't matter?


It's really not worth the extra expense that I paid for it (near the beginning of the year when the seemingly-one-time-only lifetime transfer opportunity happened), but I think that the OLED screen is useful. It's really useful to be able to tell what's recording without turning on the TV and/or changing the TV input to that one.

The Tivo HD doesn't even show the recording lights when it's in standby.. (which is weird since every other Tivo shows recording lights when in standby, except the S3 *for suggestions*)


----------



## BurnBaby (Sep 21, 2007)

brettatk said:


> I was told by Charter they only had S-Cards when I ordered mine and the first tech showed up with an M-Card. I thought great, I only have one card to worry about. Well the M-Card did not work and the next Tech only showed up with one S-Card.


I was told similar things from Comcast, that they didn't have M-Cards by no less than 4 reps and a supervisor. Guess what the tech showed up with an M-card. Do your research on the cablecards, look at the cablecard FAQ thread before your install.

If you have an HD tv, you should know the HD model records only 20 hours of HD. If that's not an isssue, go for the Tivo HD, I just got one and have been so happy with it! The video quality is great and it's just the right amount of space for me. Well if I'm honest, I would always use up more space if I could but it's not enough to justify the price difference of the S3.

Also do a search, there have been some great comparison threads on the merits of the S3 versus the HD.


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

brettatk said:


> Good luck finding someone who knows the difference between M-Cards and S-Cards on the phone with Comcast (or any cable company). I was told by Charter they only had S-Cards when I ordered mine and the first tech showed up with an M-Card. I thought great, I only have one card to worry about. Well the M-Card did not work and the next Tech only showed up with one S-Card.
> 
> Moral of the story: Make sure they understand it can either work with one M-Card or two S-Cards. If you do not make it clear they might show up with only one S-card and will have to come back. Even being clear with them doesnt mean they'll get it right the first time. Good Luck!


I would second this post. Prior to purchasing my TiVo HD, I had asked three different phone reps if they had Multi-Stream CableCARDs. ALl three of the said Yes. I had the installer come out this week and he said they don't have M-Cards yet. While he was here, we called another rep and sure enought that rep said that they had M-Cards, too, even though they do not. The installer called his boss and his bosses boss to confirm.

When the installer asked the rep why she said they had M-cards, she said that she had no idea what I was talking about and was going to deny that she said they had them even though I was standing right there. It was hysterical and pathetic at the same time.

Yup...That's my cable company.


----------



## TattooedBones (Jul 8, 2002)

Hello all,

Thanks for this informative thread. I love my Series 3, but I agree that if you compare features vs. price most people would vote for the Tivo HD. 

On the topic of M vs. S cards... Is there an advantage to having one over the other on a Series 3? Is one clearer or more reliable? I'm now having a problem with one of my (older) cards. Wanted to see if I should attempt to push for M-cards when I call the techs. Thanks!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

TattooedBones said:


> On the topic of M vs. S cards... Is there an advantage to having one over the other on a Series 3? Is one clearer or more reliable? I'm now having a problem with one of my (older) cards. Wanted to see if I should attempt to push for M-cards when I call the techs. Thanks!


I have 2 S3's. One with S-Cards and one with M-cards. They work the same.


----------



## TattooedBones (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh cool, thanks for the info! Bottom line is I just want two working cards that last years and not weeks or monthsl


----------



## markandjenn (Sep 21, 2003)

TattooedBones said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks for this informative thread. I love my Series 3, but I agree that if you compare features vs. price most people would vote for the Tivo HD.
> 
> On the topic of M vs. S cards... Is there an advantage to having one over the other on a Series 3? Is one clearer or more reliable? I'm now having a problem with one of my (older) cards. Wanted to see if I should attempt to push for M-cards when I call the techs. Thanks!


The advantage for me would be $2.00 per month. Comcast charges $2 per CC.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

Recent Bay Area Comcast CC install with Tivo HD. Multi Card arrived. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## RNSAMRN (Dec 15, 2007)

legaleye3000 said:


> I'm a comcast customer and HD newbie...
> 
> I saw there are single cablecards and multi cablecards..
> 
> ...


Good luck no matter which you choose. You can read about my saga trying to get cable cards from Comcast in New Jersey under the Comcast Cable Card thread. Never would I have believed the poor customer service I have been receiving from Comcast in regards to this issue. They just could care less. There have been one or two decent people I have dealt with, but it is evident that the rest are out and out LYING. They don't want to give the reference number for the phone call so I can hold them too their promises, they refuse to honor appointments, and on and on and on. One installer told me that the first time I had scheduled an appointment the installer heard it was a Tivo install and refused to come out, so that is why they canceled me. The message I got on my phone was that it was being canceled due to a compatibility issue. Yeah, because Comcast and I are not too compatible these days!!!!!
My advice to you is this:
1) Assume everyone at Comcast is lying to you.
2) Keep a log of all calls and INSIST on the tracking number of the phone conversation (you may need this when you report them to the FCC or Board of Public Utilities)
3) Go directly to your Comcast office locally first to see if it is possible to obtain cable cards without scheduling an installer visit.
4) Print out and study all the information on how to install cable cards as any installer who comes out will probably not have a clue
5) Try to speak to the person activating the cable cards directly, as the installer will probably read the numbers off incorrectly to them
6) Make sure someone in your area has successfully obtained cable cards and completed the installation before buying a Tivo
7) If you do proceed with installation - make sure they bring out MANY cable cards (as in 10). 
8) Try to have Tivo on the phone to do a step by step install while Comcast is there

I have my original Series 1 still, which is under the Lifetime Service Plan, and working great.
I have a Comcast DVR, which although not horrible, is NOT Tivo.
I recently purchased the Series 3 HDTV Tivo and have had no success getting it set up to receive HD channels with the cable cards as of this time (maybe today will be my lucky try).
I have read of many individuals who had no problem on the first try, but I would assume that you will not be one of those people!
You can use 2 M-cards OR 2 S-cards in the Series 3. Comcast can and will charge you just about whatever they want, (and just you try to stop them!) - despite what they TELL you, and despite what their website reads.
You can get away with 1 M-card in the Series 2 HD IF you can find them, as some areas are not getting them. This should prevent Comcast from charging you for a second card, but you won't be able to record as much. 
Good luck whatever you decide and I pray you are one of the fortunate ones.
RNSAMRN
New Jersey


----------



## REDONDOBEACH1000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Right-on, The Best, Love Love Your Note!!


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a HD XL. 

I have a M-card, installed first time, no problem. No problems for 1 and 2/3 years.

Comcast in the Twin Cities does NOT charge for the first cable card. 

If you have trouble, ask for a manager, tell them you want the installer to bring a few extra cards. 

It should not be that tough. Most installers have done it. It's the "brain dead" read from the speech cards, CSR's who don't know anything. "we don't have TiVo's". Keep in mind, most barely finished HS or can speak proper English.


----------



## dobbie1 (Apr 15, 2002)

Not sure exactly when the latest changes by the FCC (FCC 10-181) take effect for the cable cards but the "M" card is suppose to the the default card for installation. The "M" card I believe can record up to six streams at once, even though TIVO only has two tuners. So with the "M" card you can record with both tuners and watch a recorded program at the same time.


----------

